# Excision sinus wall tract



## codedog (Apr 23, 2010)

I have read, look, and reseached for a cpt code for excision of a abdominal wall sinus tract around the umbilicus. Came up with  a few ideas .
 could it be repair of intermediate repair codes ?. please help , any suggestions  is appreciated.


----------

